# Flat bar 5mm X 15mm supplier wanted



## Aden30mm (5 Feb 2013)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help me please.

I need some 5mm X 15mm flat bar. I am happy to take mild steel, or aluminium, length 1m would suffice.

I cannot find any suppliers online, hopefully someone out there can identify, or may have some of this section. If not can anyone machine this for me, at my cost.

Regards

Aden30mm


----------



## thething84 (5 Feb 2013)

Try looking on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x1meter-of-1 ... 19d8675dca


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Feb 2013)

Last resort would be B&Q. They will have it but silly prices.


----------



## t8hants (5 Feb 2013)

B&Q will charge per meter, what a stock length should cost. Try your local fabricators / agricultural engineers.


----------



## marcros (5 Feb 2013)

where in lincs are you?


----------



## jasonB (5 Feb 2013)

The problem is at that size standard steel metric bar is 5mm x 16 not 15

Ali flat is still generally sold in imperial so 3/16x 5/8 would be your nearest

M-Machine do both and will cut to length.

J


----------



## t8hants (5 Feb 2013)

In hot rolled strip there can be variations in width as the standard is quite slack anything up to 10% so a slightly undersize strip might be found, but a 1mm reduction in width over a meter can easily be achieved with a good file.


----------



## Aden30mm (5 Feb 2013)

Many thanks gents, I have purchased as suggested by thething84. Hopefully I should now be able to retro fit a mitre fence for my new bandsaw running in the cast iron channel.

Again thanks for all you kind suggestions.

Kind regards

Aden30mm


----------



## Racers (5 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Does ground flat stock come in that size?

Pete


----------



## marcros (5 Feb 2013)

i would have been tempted to go with a bit of QS hardwood I think.


----------



## Aden30mm (5 Feb 2013)

I considered using some ligimum vitae, but I'll give this a go first as I need to drill and tap the section. The steel will also allow me to attach to a log cutting sledge I will build for the bandsaw table. 

Also setting out the flat bar on a surface plate with a vertical vernier height gauge will allow for accurate marking out. 

The steel at under £15 is a good punt to retrofit an existing fence, as a new mitre fence is over a ton, and online reviews indicate that's it a poor tool.


----------



## marcros (5 Feb 2013)

i would be interested to see your log sled when you make it


----------



## Aden30mm (5 Feb 2013)

No problem, have to give me a few weeks as I have just taken receipt of the band-saw and currently rejigging the workshop.


----------



## Wood Monkey (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Aiden30mm

I've made some sleds to run in my T-sots on both my EB bandsaw and my Scheppach table saw. In the past I've used aluminium bar, some of that extra slippy plastic and hardwood. By far the best results I've had is with hardwood followed by aluminium.

The wood runners have just seemed more forging and easy to tune to a nice tight fit. Mind you, your project sounds a bit more heavy duty than my simple cross cut and mitre sleds.

Post some WIP pictures when you get going as it'll be interesting to see how you get on.

Jon


----------



## dickm (15 Feb 2013)

FWIW, there is a design for a resawing sled in FWW's compilation of items on Woodworking Machines. Been thinking about making one for years, but just can't find a tuit. The homebrew copy of an Alaskan mill probably takes precedence


----------



## Aden30mm (15 Feb 2013)

I've dressed up the steel for the mitre fence, I used local machine shop to surface grind the thickness and I dressed up the sides with a first cut and second cut file. I just need to mark out and drill and tap the steel.

I was given some 25mm plywood (115cms X 35cms) today from a friend (cheers Oz), I'll use this for the base of the sled. Its currently sanded down and drying after a coat of boat varnish (not to look good but to seal the side lamination's).

My intention now is to run it against the fence. With regards to design its intended to be a hotch potch of ideas I seen on U tube and on the web, mostly from our over the pond friendly woodworkers. If it works I will post the results and a few photos. I have discounted using track, mainly because of the cost, instead I intend to use two T nuts string and have a sliding carriage that locks off against the T nuts (well that the plan hopefully).

Thanks for the interest.

Kind regards

Aden30mm


----------



## Tinbasher (15 Feb 2013)

I just bought some ally tube from metals4u this week. Ordered on Tuesday delivered on Thursday. First time I have used them and I am we'll impressed.


----------

